# Monarch Monday/tuesday



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I will be heading to monarch tommorrow early morning. Looking for a possible copilot if anyone wan'ts to go. would be nice to split gas and hotel room. I'm bringing my dog too. If anyone in the area wan'ts to hook up for some turns either monday or tuesday feel free to call me at 303-264-9687

later
Kent


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

hey kent, rene and i will be up the next two days. holler back.

dan 
303.949.1825


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

danger said:


> hey kent, rene and i will be up the next two days. holler back.
> 
> dan
> 303.949.1825


 
Hey Dan, sorry I missed you guys. I was busy gettin some Pow in. What a great two days. Hey Brian, Nice TELE turns under the lift. Hope you got first chair. I managed to get first tracks on Mirkwood today on my 12th run. I was buggered after that.

later


----------

